# Soundproofing in apartments



## liaconn (8 Mar 2013)

I bought an apartment six years ago and was surprised at how much noise I could hear from the upstairs apartment. After about a year or so I emailed the management agents asking if they could check the soundproofing as I didn't feel it could possibly comply with regulations. They responded by saying that the apartments met all of the minimum regulations and I just thought (foolishly) 'oh well, that's that'.
About a year and a half ago I got a bit of sense and emailed the management agents again, asking if I could have a photocopy of the documentation verifying the apartment met the soundproofing requirements. I was put off with emails about moving premises, they were located in storage at the moment, they would be sent on etc. 
Due to a couple of things going on in my personal life (illness and a major bereavement) I didn't follow this up.
However, a couple of weeks ago I emailed them again asking where this documentation was and received a reply a couple of days ago saying 'have checked the records that we hold for the xxxxx development and unfortunately we do not have certificates confirming soundproofing on file.'

I have emailed back saying that, in that case, I want the soundproofing assessed but am still awaiting a reply.

Does anyone know what my rights are here and if they are obliged to have the appropriate certificates on file?

thanks.


----------



## lantus (8 Mar 2013)

Soundproofing is not tested by default. Its an expensive process and can only be done when a building is totally finished and furnished. Architects use standard details to achieve sound levels in a space.

The lease may well require carpets to be used throughout an apartment which the apartment upstairs has not done (the exception being toilets and bathrooms and kitchens which can use vinyl or cork usually.

Only spaces that have to meet a specific criteria or are acoustically sensitive would be tested. 

Another wart on the face of modern construction.


----------



## liaconn (8 Mar 2013)

Really? So I have no comeback at all? 

As far as I'm aware the guy upstairs doesn't have timber floors (which seems to be all that's specified in our lease).


----------



## lantus (11 Mar 2013)

liaconn said:


> Really? So I have no comeback at all?
> 
> As far as I'm aware the guy upstairs doesn't have timber floors (which seems to be all that's specified in our lease).


 
You could read through part E of the building regs avaiable on line. Section 4.11 doesn't make for great reading.

Ultimatley you would need to test the apartment in an approved manner to determine the sound insulation levels.

You may be better off just purcashing some advice on what you can do to reduce noise transmission by making changes at your end.

You would need to take the builder to court probably to get any changes made and this is also quite expensive and needs solid evidence to prove. This is assuming that changes at this late stage can even be made.

Sorry its not more positive.


----------



## liaconn (11 Mar 2013)

Thanks Iantus.

I wonder would I be better approaching the guy upstairs. He's very nice but he seems incredibly heavy on his feet; visitors to my apartment have remarked on this.

Any suggestions of how to approach this (and suss out what kind of flooring he has) while maintaining friendly relations? I really don't want to be known as that grumpy one downstairs and I had to approach him last year because he was leaving a windown open and banging loudly in the wind all night. 
He was incredibly apologetic and even called down a few days later to apologise again and give me his mobile number in case I was ever being kept awake again. So I really don't want to annoy him.


----------



## ontour (11 Mar 2013)

Have you inquired with any of your neighbours whether they have the same issues?  It would be unusual that they guy upstairs is particularily 'heavy footed'  so it might be worth finding out other peoples experience of the sound insulation before you force him to wear fluffy slippers.


----------



## truthseeker (11 Mar 2013)

I feel for you Liaconn, sound is a problem in my apartment as well.

I dont tend to hear my upstairs neighbour just walking most of the time, but occasionally she wears high heels and it is quite literally like someone is hammering - the cast concrete seems to amplify the sound.

We also hear running feet on stairs, it actually sounds so loud that you would think it was a herd of elephants and it might only be one small person.

Anyway, my advice to you would be to engage with the upstairs neighbour. My previous upstairs neighbour had my head done in playing music that was blaring into my place through the ceiling and I approached him and he was super nice, put a cushion under his speakers, and that was the end of it.

It could be as simple a case as the guy upstairs putting down a mat, or not wearing hard soled shoes indoors. As apartment residents we are all aware of noise travelling through the cavity spaces and over hearing each others washing machines, doors slamming, loo's flushing. 

Your neighbour sounds like a decent person who was nice about an issue before, so Id just make him aware how loud it is for you and let him make changes himself. Id say he just doesnt know.


----------

